# Do you kiss your horse?



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi guys!
I just wanted to know if any of you guys kiss your horse or horses?
I do, all the time, after I ride him I kiss him near kinda like the muzzle or in between the nostrils! :lol: 
You?


----------



## lovemydwb (May 24, 2007)

Yes, of course! Horse kisses are the best!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Always!!  When I first got Rose, she wouldn't let me mess with her nose much, I trained her just for kisses!!


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes, LOL! But usually between her eyes. She loves it. She also likes it when I put my forehead on her forehead.


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

yes!! so of my teachers thinks it groos but i think it is just a horse lovers thing! LOL :lol:


----------



## Thisskyeishuman (Jun 12, 2007)

-puppy eyes-

I need horsey kisses.

I'm excited.
I'm my ma comes with me tomorrow I'm going to look at a buckskin gelding and an appendix mare...shweet.


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes always do!! After a ride i always do...how can you not their too cute =] 











i <3 my boyz 
.:Chelsea:.


----------



## *HawlynismyAngel* (Jun 13, 2007)

yes always! hawlyn loves them gem hates them.. or atleast she pretends to


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

YES horsies kisses are the BEST!





































Mine wanting kisses









Naww









Yuss i have lots of pictures


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

does this answer your question!?!











wow. thats a hairy pony. Thank goodness for him shedding out!!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

It sure does!!! :lol:


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a better question for you, who DOESN'T?!?!?


----------



## - Skye - (Jun 25, 2007)

yes, i kiss my horses all the time...really, i dont think there would be a true horse owner out there who couldnt resist their big beautiful eyes and their soft, velvety and warm noses? ... and sometimes the snot that runs out


Tally-Ho!


----------



## Classical_Hand (Jun 26, 2007)

Of course! =] Horses give the best kisses. :lol:


----------



## docsdusty72 (Jun 27, 2007)

Caution for shedding horses: You might get a mouthfull of hair haha Ive learned that lesson plenty of timess. I love horse kissess


----------



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

I kiss Charlie when I can, which isnâ€™t often. I usually have to steal them because he doesnâ€™t like it. But itâ€™s okay for him to slobber all over me, go figure. I really enjoy hanging on him, and leaning on him, which he handles a bit better than the kisses.


----------



## Punk pony (May 16, 2007)

Toffee kisses me  see:


----------



## SD*Sable~Whiskey (Jul 14, 2007)

Of course, I kiss my horses. Right on their soft noses. Whiskey, my pony, start every day by sticking his nose in the air at me. So I give him a bunch of kisses on his little nose. Who can resist those velvety smooches?


----------



## Jen&amp;LovesChocolateBar (Jul 5, 2007)

i kiss my boys all the time! rio always tends to kiss back after a good workout and i always tend to get a little horse lick lol


----------



## la-who-ooo-zer (Jul 19, 2007)

Of course I do.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I allways kiss horses!
I went to go see a horse yesterday and right when i decided to buy her, I kissed her right on the nose! She is so sweet and she likes to lick my arm! lol


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

YES! i kiss them all the time! keva kisses me, it's funny


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Well I would have to be the first person who doesn't!!

My reason...... if I try it with my youngster she tries to bite me :shock: 

So I guess it's a self preservation issue :lol:


----------



## cheekyhorse (Jul 24, 2007)

I try not to. But sometimes I sneak one in. Thank goodness I have a stallion that likes that.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I kiss my three all the time.  

Meg and Willow love them, Petra is coming around to the idea.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

oooo yes i always kiss June June when i get the chance i absolutely live his bug eyes they get me everytime. lol. I love to lean on him and hug him and rub all over him too. See I love the kisses!!! 











lol and apparently the horses like to kiss each other too  











i think they are just too good of buddies now just like their riders!! lol.


----------



## Toni_NE (Aug 3, 2007)

My Raven has only been with me for 1 day and I've already kissed her at least 10 times. I plan on kissing her everyday. She likes it too! She puts her chin on my head,,LOL!  Kelsey,,owner of Raven


----------



## indeesjuliette (Jun 27, 2007)

The day just would not be complete without a couple horsey kisses! Love kissing on my babies!!! :lol:


----------



## Donna (Aug 4, 2007)

*Lots of kisses*

:lol: Horse kisses are the best you will ever have,my horse knows that as soon as i arrive in the morning the first thing i want is a big kiss from him to start my day, after his breakfast he also likes to kiss me and leave halh of it on my face i am sure he finds this very funny, keep those kisses comming for all our horses to show them how much they mean to us


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Always! You can't resist their cuteness! LOL!
Mine loves it when I kiss her above her nose!


----------



## lakotajumper3 (Aug 27, 2007)

yea I do ALL the time..randomly on the side of her face and like after rides or somethign I kiss her 'heart' that is right betwene her eyes..its her star she has a star stripe and snip but the star is a heart..see:


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

I kiss my horses all the time! I'm so used to it that I did it with my foal from day one and now she knows that when I say "come on girl, give me a kiss" she comes up to me and squeezes her nose in my face! :lol:


----------



## Ed (Aug 16, 2007)

No, I've seen some of the stuff that old Red has on his snout when he comes in from grazing. We do bump noses though. He does that with the dog too.


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

i think the question isn't who kisses their horses i think the question is how do you not kiss your horse!! Of course i kiss horses couldn't live without it!


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

i cannot kiss my horse enough. i wanna go and kiss him right now!! haha im just kidding


----------

